# New Bellator Signings



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Bellator have added a load of new fighters to their website, whom i presume they have signed for season 7 tournaments. Some have been reported so you may have heard it before. All the ones listed havn't fought for Bellator yet. They are:

*Heavyweights*
Mark Godbeer (8-1)
Alexei Kudin (11-4)
Ruslan Magomedov (8-1)
Vinicius Queiroz (5-2)

*Lightheavyweights*
King Mo (8-1)
Martin Desilets (11-3)
Beau Tribolet (7-1)
Phelipe Lins (5-0)

*Middleweights*
Cory MacDonald (12-2)
Mikkel Parlo (6-0)

*Welterweights*
Michael Costa (10-5)
Jose De Machado Gomes (32-8)
Alberto Mina (8-0)

*Lightweights*
Patrick Cenoble (8-1)
Magomed Saadulaev (14-1)
Janne Tulirinta (13-3)

*Featherweights*
Wagney Fabiano (14-3)

*Bantamweight*
Tyson Nam (11-4)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

King Mo is a huge signing for Bellator i predict when the time comes he'll run through his bracket fights, win the belt and people from this forum will bombard Dana White's twitter to sign him to the UFC.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Considering the that Bellator LHW champ lost to Travis Wiuff, King Mo should destroy that division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

King Mo won't fight until next year or sth, have to remember that. He signed a contract with TNA/Spike and will make a debut as a pro wrestler until Bellator moves over to Spike.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mamed Khalidov should be picked up by someone big ASAP

also Rashid Magomedov is a beast.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Khalidov showed interest in the UFC, hopefully he'll land there.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Damn I was hoping to see Roger Gracie had signed... I may have to drp him from my Fantasy at this rate...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Considering the that Bellator LHW champ lost to Travis Wiuff, King Mo should destroy that division.


True, but didn't Wiuff have a 50lb weight advantage?


----------

